
Young People Don’t Want Construction Jobs - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/young-people-dont-want-construction-jobs-thats-a-problem-for-the-housing-market-1533029401
======
chmaynard
> Some economists say the construction industry could attract more workers if
> builders raised wages further to better compete with other industries.

Seems obvious. Young Americans will happily work in craft industries like home
building if there is a future in it. That means higher wages, but also good
benefits and job training.

